# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post a picture of your band!!

## Aran

Did a search and nothing came up that I could see!

Just happened to have some pictures done over the weekend by an out of work photographer which I thought looked quite cool so decided to share... 

Would love to see some of yours too...

----------


## mandopete

Great idea for a thread!

Band photo's are always a bit tricky and sort of a pain to do.  Here's one that we did for *Stay Tuned* a couple of years ago....

----------


## Trey Young

Fun idea Aran.  I don't have any professional shots to share, but we do have one candid shot and one semi candid shot that I think are pretty good. Our bass player missed the dress code memo in the first shot, guess his golf game ran late.  I'm hoping we can get an endorsement deal from the second shot  :Cool: ...

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I wish i could !. The photos of my band disappeared over 40 years back. Unfortunately they were also the ones taken at the venue where we opened for Bill Monroe & the boys in 1966. BM's Banjo player at the time,Lamar Grier, could be seen sitting at the side of the stage during our 2nd spot,
                                   Ivan :Frown:

----------


## D C Blood

:Smile:

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

This'd be the Moss Pickers... Louisiana's Southernmost String Band!  :Disbelief:

----------

Jamie-boy

----------


## John Rosett

Here's a shot of my jazz group. The fact that we're all wearing black shirts is purely a coincidence.

----------


## John Rosett

Here's a picture of a band I used to be in.

----------

Jeff Richards

----------


## Jim Garber

A couple of bands I was in from way back. Park bench shot of Wonderbeans was from late 1970s and Tunesmith from around mid-1980s.

----------

Jamie-boy

----------


## Charles E.

Hey Jim, is that Ken Bloom playing the zither in the second photo?

----------


## Strado Len

Fred's Mobile Homes

----------


## Charles E.

Here is the southern string band at Sparta NC

----------


## resophonic

This is a picture from a contra dance we played last October. It was a balmy 40 degrees in the old barn the dance was held at. Note the little heaters on the floor in front of us. Billy Mathews on fiddle, James Eyman on mandola, Christine Breen on the banjo and me, Paul Breen on guitar. I think this was the coldest gig yet. We called ourselves Willy and the North Polecats.

----------


## Jason Kessler

> Fred's Mobile Homes


Is that Larry Cohen on bass?

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hey Jim, is that Ken Bloom playing the zither in the second photo?


Yes, it is. And the fiddler on the end is Sam Zygmuntowicz, master violin maker.

----------


## Charles E.

Here is my favorite photo of the SSB, taken with an old, wooden cased, large format, poloroid camera. It was at a music retreat in Bath NC. I am the one holding a 1932 National Triolian tenor guitar.

----------


## Strado Len

Jason:

Yes that is Larry Cohen on bass in the photo of Fred's Mobile Homes.  Other group members are Beth Mead, banjo; Peter Lorch, guitar; and me, George Abramson on mandolin and guitar.

----------


## Charles E.

Patrick, that is an absolutly wonderful photo of your group. Kudo's to the photographer for capturing the moment.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great thread and great photos everyone! 

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mandolin Holm

My folk band, Barfota. I'm the really short one with a tambourine around my neck.

----------

Jeff Richards

----------


## wwwilkie

My band Boedak Boedak Kecoh (the Wild Boys) in Sumatra, Indonesia.
I'm the guy with the mandolin.

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones, 

Sevelos

----------


## Jim Garber

> My folk band, Barfota. I'm the really short one with a tambourine around my neck.


Great photo, Mandolin Holm... for my info: does barfota mean barefoot?

----------


## Jessbusenitz

This is our group playing at my cousins wedding (I'm on the mando). the 2 on the right our my brothers and the banjo player is just a friend.

----------


## Chip Booth

Spare Change in Ketchum, Idaho, mid July this year.  Yep, that's hail.

----------


## Ed Goist

Man, this is such a great thread! I'm impressed...Lookin' good folks! Keep those pics coming.
P.S.: Holm - I love all bands that have more mandolins than shoes! Bravo!

----------


## Mandolin Holm

> Great photo, Mandolin Holm... for my info: does barfota mean barefoot?


Thanks, and yes it does mean that!





> Man, this is such a great thread! I'm impressed...Lookin' good folks! Keep those pics coming.
> P.S.: Holm - I love all bands that have more mandolins than shoes! Bravo!


Yeah, who needs shoes when you have mandolins?

----------


## Ronny

This is my band : Géill Sli, we were playing for a wedding this day...

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

> Patrick, that is an absolutly wonderful photo of your group. Kudo's to the photographer for capturing the moment.


Thanks, that was taken by the local newspaper. Luckily, they posted it online so I was able to grab it!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

> Spare Change in Ketchum, Idaho, mid July this year.  Yep, that's hail.


Chip! Don't leave us hangin'! How'd those instruments fare when the sky cleared?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Fandango Sky, one from a few years ago and one from this year.

----------


## Chip Booth

> Chip! Don't leave us hangin'! How'd those instruments fare when the sky cleared?


There was a Gilchrist, a Smart 10 string, Arches, a Martin D18V, Kay bass and some old fiddle all caught in that.  I grabbed the Gil and the Smart and held them under me while I ran for their cases.  When I got back my Martin had ice bouncing off of it left and right.  A lady in the audience had grabbed a checkered tableclothe and covered the bass!   The good news is it all worked out just fine, instruments tend to be resilient.  My PA was slightly worse for the wear though, so we finished the set acoustically under a big tent set up for listeners.  It actually turned a rather mundane art festival set into a really good time!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Here are some from the last few years: Playing my bread winner the Bass with violinist  Michi Regier, and for those of you who have had the chance to meet him, Walt Kuhlman the creator of Gypsy Mandolins (who is also a great guitarist!). Then just a few more of jamming on my Crump GOM and F4 with friends... The one thing in common with them all is the fun I had with these people!   :Smile:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandolin Holm

> This is my band : Géill Sli, we were playing for a wedding this day...


Nice picture, and nice line-up. Very few bands with hurdy gurdys these days.
What kind of music do you play?

----------


## GVD

Every time I try to get a decent picture of the band all they want to do is monkey around.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Every time I try to get a decent picture of the band all they want to do is monkey around.


"Take your stinking paws off me, you d****, dirty banjo player!"

_(no offense to your banjo player, but I couldn't pass-up the movie tie-in!)_  :Wink:

----------


## bernabe

A recent gig

----------


## Charles E.

> Every time I try to get a decent picture of the band all they want to do is monkey around.


Well your bound to look like a monkey when grow old.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iAg9...eature=related

----------


## woodwizard

Here's a shot my sister took of my OT band called ... "The Mountain Boomers String Band" ...and also a youtube link of us picking a little bit of "Little Billy Wilson" at a little pickin party this past Saturday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMsmZvGm5o

----------


## roscoestring

Well, here we are. Weeds In The Grass. I'm the one in the pink shirt. :Grin: 
My daughter was a part of this group. She was the mandolin player. She died just before this was taken. The old man on the right played the mandolin this day. The older woman played harmonica, the young girl on fiddle, the other lady on banjo, me on electric guitar, young boy on bass, and then the acoustic guitar. They are all family except me. Three generations. The pink shirts was in memory of my daughter.

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/e...g/group081.jpg

----------


## Mike Snyder

Oh GVD, I'm not sure I'd wanna make a monkey out of that bass player. Payback is a b*tch. And you've got one of the most attractive fiddlers in Kansas. Say it ain't so, Mike.

----------


## GVD

> Oh GVD, I'm not sure I'd wanna make a monkey out of that bass player. Payback is a b*tch. And you've got one of the most attractive fiddlers in Kansas. Say it ain't so, Mike.


Well Mike her bark is a lot worse than her bite and as far as fiddlers go sometimes you just make do with whoever you can get  :Wink:

----------


## jim simpson

I've posted these band shots before in other threads so hope repetition is acceptable.
Bands include: Walls of Time, Cabin Fever String Band, Charlie Dynamite & His Short Fuse, pickup band, & Togary Mt. Boys.

*Bob Heyer, guitarist in Togary Mt. Boys (mid 70's) and I started playing music together in 1970. We still play together today in Cabin Fever and Charlie Dynamite.

----------


## jim simpson

Here are some more group shots including: Suburban Legend, Culture Shock, and Haywire.

Beth Mead, banjo player in early Haywire makes her 2nd appearance here as she is in Strado Len's photo of Freds Mobile Homes.

----------


## Ronny

> Nice picture, and nice line-up. Very few bands with hurdy gurdys these days.
> What kind of music do you play?


Mainly Irish, with some klezmer and breton tunes...

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Here's a shot my sister took of my OT band called ... "The Mountain Boomers String Band" ...and also a youtube link of us picking a little bit of "Little Billy Wilson" at a little pickin party this past Saturday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMsmZvGm5o


That Goldrush looks and sounds great and really stands out acoustically in that setting.

----------


## woodwizard

> That Goldrush looks and sounds great and really stands out acoustically in that setting.


Thanks Bernie. Ive been told that it sounds louder away than up close. Or you can hear it cutting thru from afar. I call it the projector ...  :Smile:

----------


## JMUSIC

On Daufuskie island. The Portajohns

----------


## Pete Counter



----------


## farmerjones

Spreadin the Love since 2003!

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Here are a few of Acoustically Inclined. I started this band in 1990 ( and all because of that beauteous Monteleone too! ) , and toured for 5 years up Canada way. 200,000 kilometers, 4 brand new vans, three albums, two mandolins, one purpose... Luke Doucet on guitar,(Sarah  Mclachlan Band) Richard Moody on Viola, Mira Sahay/Black on vocals. Julie Gravette on drums, Ron Tommason on guitar, Dave Marauchis  on bass Kerry Krishna on mandolin. See were the name came from folks? The haircut came before the name.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Where is Richard Moody playing now?

----------


## Fiffoff

This is our nice little Band in Germany: "die Croonies"- always great fun, playing together!

----------


## Don Grieser

Here's the Sons Of Others at a show for the Music Beneath the Mesa series out by El Morro National Monument in western New Mexico. Justin McLauchlin, bass and Gregg Daigle, guitar. Guess who's on the mandolin.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Richard Moody is playing Viola violin and sometimes mandolin with a few groups based out of Winnipeg. He has been on tour with Ruth Moody of the Wailin' Jennies   for quite some time, but when at home runs a Yoga school. He usually spends 4 months a year in India.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Richard Moody is playing Viola violin and sometimes mandolin with a few groups based out of Winnipeg. He has been on tour with Ruth Moody of the Wailin' Jennies   for quite some time, but when at home runs a Yoga school. He usually spends 4 months a year in India.


 The name seemed familiar.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Richard got some international fame when that PBS Documentary came out a few years ago. It was the one were the two families went back to using two hundred year old stuff for a calendar year, and it was all filmed for a mimi-series. Imagine having your name/music travel all over the world and be on 30 million TVs in a single day. What a trip. I was so proud of him.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Pioneer Quest was the name of the mini series..

----------


## woodwizard

Here's another pic of "The Mountain Boomers" ...We sure have fun! Especially when there's free food and beer!  and also a youtube OT tune of us playin' a fiddle tune of some sort...  :Smile:

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Wood wizard, that was tons of fun. Just when I figured I had heard all the old time tunes..

----------


## deadsteam



----------


## deadsteam

Jot 'Em Down Boys from Canton, Ga.

----------


## Mark Gibbs

We are Karina & Marco and I put down my Wilkie mandolin momentarily to play my bass for a couple of songs. This is my first bass and it is a 1937 King Mortone. We play Italian and French folk music mostly. Here is a song, Amame Giannina off our second album C'est Si Bon . The mandolin on the recording is my Givens F-5. I hope you enjoy the  music. I am a bluegrasser at heart and love the high lonesome sound.

----------


## Jim Garber

Hey Mark: I could not play the mp3 for some reason. Do you have it on a web site somewhere?

----------


## Leverman61

This is the only photo I have for our band    Panther Hollow String Band.  This particular photo doesn't include our guitar player Dave who I am subbing for.  This was a gig in Pittsburgh.   Paying attendees got front row privileges.

----------


## mandoscotia

Hmmmm,  never attached a photo before. Does this work?

Grassworks Bluegrass Band

----------


## Doug Edwards

I miss playing with the band since I moved, but still fill in from time to time.

Pretty in pink.



I Believe He's Coming Back

----------


## Scotti Adams

Found this blast from the past

----------


## tree

Okay Scotti, I'll bite.  Who is it?  The Harley Allen/Mike Lilly Band?

That turquoise jacket is a bold fashion statement, but truth be told, the skinny tie is right up my alley.  I keep waiting for those to come back.  :Chicken:

----------


## Scotti Adams

No..Its Gary Brewer and the Kentucky Ramblers. L-R  Larry Beasley banjo, Steve Day Fiddle, Myself, Mike Clevenger bass, Gary Brewer guitar and from the Grand Ole Opry Grant Turner. Im guessing this was around 1989-90

----------


## testore

My band, Red Dog Ash.

----------


## mehrsam

Susquehanna Travellers from York, PA. I'm the one with the b***o. I also play a bowlback *mandolin*, (mandolin content requirement thus satisfied...)but we decided the b***o would be better for this shot.

----------


## journeybear

I don't photograph well, so it is hard to find pictures of me that haven't caused irreparable damage to the camera or subsequent viewers. Here are a couple that have survived this process.

These are of Southernmost Magnolia Cajun Band, a seasonal Cajun/country/bluegrass band, with a core group of three and many rotating members, particularly fiddle.

1) From the world-famous Green Parrot, a Mardi Gras gig from three years ago, apparently taken from a safe distance. I can tell because I recognize Mindy Lynn, the A-00 I got to replace Mandy Lynn, my F-12, after she was stolen the previous summer, and served me well until I got the 1917 A in the spring.

2) From Geiger Key Marina, same year. This is one of my favorites. Really shows my best side. Seems to be a point in the gig when we had a guest bass player. Cindy is much better-looking. Nice (if slightly fuzzy) shot of fearless leader Maggie Moniz, and her nice old Martin.

----------


## i-vibe

From Mid-Missouri.... (bands and personel from left to right)

*Mere Mortals* Jim Borwick banjo/Marilyn Cummins bass/Danna Moore vcls-uke/Mark Atkins Lieberman (I-VIBE) mando/Steve Jacobs vcls-gtr

*Django's Tiger* Poy deLeon/Mark Atkins Lieberman/Thom Howard

*Planet Jazz* Mark Atkins Lieberman/Monte Safford/Will West

----------


## SkitownPicker

Our band the Old Town Pickers

----------


## Perry

Here's us.......you can see a pair of ToneBone Pre-Z's in the bottom left. The first pic that Aran posted is my fav so far.

----------


## mtucker

*




 Originally Posted by Scotti Adams


No..Its Gary Brewer and the Kentucky Ramblers. L-R  Larry Beasley banjo, Steve Day Fiddle, Myself, Mike Clevenger bass, Gary Brewer guitar. Im guessing this was around 1989-90


*

_looks like a nice pair of python's there, Scotti!_

----------


## Dobe

One of the bands I'm in:

"Rough Around the Edges"



 :Mandosmiley: 

I'm the only one dressed properly !!

----------


## Scotti Adams

That would be so true..so true.

----------


## jamie_t123

Proud to be a member of the Oak Park Farmers Market Band!

----------


## John Soper

The Hollow Rock Ramblers AKA Carson & the Beach Comb-overs.   Our Sunday afternoon Swing Sessions group occasionally puts it out in public... this time to raise funds and make noise for Gynecologic Cancer Awareness month this past September at the Broad Street Cafe in Durham, NC.

----------


## John Rosett

An earlier incarnation of my current band. I like the matching shirts.

----------


## Aran

Thanks for sharing all your band pictures... I really like the ones that look like they were taken around the turn of the last century... 

Someone emailed this one to me recently so thought I should share... Oh another one where the stage looks way too big for a wee acoustic 4 piece like us....

----------


## Jonas

Here's a picture of my band - Sideshow Stringband

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a photo that I found on the internet. It was a local gig with a couple of fellow members of Cabin Fever String Band plus our friend, Wally Hoffmann on bass. Wally has since relocated to Nashville and is having a wonderful time living and playing there.

----------


## Tim Lee

The Hey Brothers first gig last fall. Arches mandolin. [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Steve Cantrell

My band Pinetop Revival, doing it as properly as possible.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Awesome photo Steve!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Randi Gormley

Not the whole band, but about a third of us. We visited a school last week and had a great time playing for third and fourth graders.

----------


## Jan Ellefsen

My band from the inside of a CD-cover. The band's name came from the fact that our faces are most suitable for the radio

----------


## Malcolm G.

Great stuff, Jan!

Now get 'em off my car!

----------


## D C Blood

Most of the bands I've been in, from 1962 up through the present time... :Mandosmiley: 
from top left...The Cumberland Mountain Boys, '65 or so..The Log Cabin Boys (USAF-
'71)...Lonnie Jones and The Newgrass Express - apx '80...The Bluegrass Outlaws - apx 
'85...Mixt Company. '96-present...

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great bunch of photos there D C!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mandolin Holm

Took a photo of my folk duo a few days ago. And I must say it's relevant:


*Content (from upper left):*
Levin Octave Mandolin. Sadly, the neck is not in too good condition.
No name mandolin. No idea where it's from. Neck is separated, but otherwise straight, so it could be fixed up.
No name mandolin. From the DDR. Scratched, but otherwise good. Gonna set it up next week. 
Ibanez M510BS. Beginner's mandolin, but with a quite good setup, so it plays fine.
Levin mandolin. In great condition, sounds lovely.
Landola mandolin. From Finland. Needs a set-up, but plays fine. 
Hora Bouzouki (you only see the head). Surprisingly good for a Hora, but that's not saying much.

No fancy mandolins, but mandolins nonetheless.

----------


## Jim Gallaher



----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Our band; "Route 58".  We play in southeast Virginia (Norfolk, Va. Beach, Chesapeake, Suffolk, Hampton, Newport News & northeast NC).

----------


## stevenmando

Great band and your music is great to

----------


## rico mando

fail  :Crying:

----------


## Randi Gormley

We had a group shot taken a while ago and, while not a publicity still, shows the most of us. I have mentioned that we're a community band, right?

----------


## catmandu2

> We had a group shot taken a while ago and, while not a publicity still, shows the most of us. I have mentioned that we're a community band, right?


Wow Randi...that's one helluva ensemble--two accordians (but _someone_ should be sporting a bass!)

----------


## mandobassman

The Lewis Brothers Bluegrass Band - Philadelphia


Peter Lorch, Wanamaker Lewis, Larry Hunsberger, Ron Greenstein

----------


## Randi Gormley

Cat -- the guy on the left is actually standing next to his keyboard, which was put on its side for the shot. Monica (with the piano accordion) says her instrument is misunderstood ... she's also a fine whistle player and plays hammer dulcimer on occasion. When she was a kid, she was one of the Shannon-aires, along with her sister, Loretta (who plays a very nice button box these days and occasionally drops by to play with us. We're helping finance her CD. Our other ringer is another button box player, John Whelan, who runs the local comhaltas and sits in with or teaches us depending on the venue).

----------


## catmandu2

Well, you don't have to sell _me_ on squeezebox!




(but still -- _someone_ should have a bass!  :Wink: )

----------


## journeybear

> We had a group shot taken a while ago and, while not a publicity still, shows the most of us. I have mentioned that we're a community band, right?


Lawdamercy! If the whole community is in the band, who's in the audience?  :Confused:  And this is just _most_ of you. Tuning up must be fun, as well as arrangements.  :Wink:  But at least the mandolin is front row center, as it should be!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## greg_tsam

Obviously a banjo solo.  We rocked the folkgrass!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Arrangements? Lord, we're an Irish band. We all play the melody! Actually, if we're gigging out, we let people know the date and time and then see who shows up. So at any given gig, we'll have from 2 to 20 people, depending on what the venue is, how much someone wants to spend and how many conflicts there are with other requests. We're really a non-profit, and any money we make playing out we use to sponsor real musicians -- we had Andy Irvine last weekend at a house concert and John Doyle is scheduled for next weekend or three or four. You can find our (real) concert schedule at www.shamrockirishmusic.org (shameless plug)

----------


## Geordie

Here we are, The Hundred Year Champions in our electric form.  That's me playing drums.

There are no mandolins in these pictures, though.  That's for the acoustic part of the set.

----------


## jim simpson

We (National Pike Pickers) had a lengthy photo shoot recently and this photo was one in which the photographer removed the background. He sent several with all sorts of wild backgrounds, I liked this one.

----------


## Charles E.

We just got back from a fall music retreat up in Sparta NC. Winds were gusting up to 30mph that day, so the banjo players husband renamed us The Hickory Mt. Windbreakers. I like The Pungo River Rats better.  :Smile:

----------


## Janos

This is a picture of my band 'Spoor'. It's Dutch and means 'track' but also 'trail'. www.spooronlijn.nl

----------


## Charles E.

Janos, I really enjoyed the double bass and mandolin sound clips. This past weekend I stayed up too late playing mandolin and bass as we were the last ones standing. We had a great time.

----------


## Janos

Thanks Charles! Bass and mandolin is really all you need...

----------


## Backlineman

My Dad's band The Summer Strummers. Rockin the Chautauqua Institute for many years.

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Here's the Saturday jam group from last harvest fair:

----------


## Toycona

Here is "Peninsula Bluegrass Crossing" at a local parish festival (I'm the big mandolin player):

----------


## Wildeman

My good friends I get together with from time to time. We call ourselves "Greenwood Forge". We enjoy playing everything from Bluegrass, the Beatles, Gossip, Dylan and a few old wetern cowboy songs. That's me with my 1956 Gibson A style.

----------


## Charles E.

Just got back from a winter retreat in Bath NC. We had great food, great tunes and a wonderful fellowship.

----------


## Charles E.

One more......

----------


## disguiseglasses

> Here's a picture of my band - Sideshow Stringband


GREAT photo!

----------


## brmichaelpaul

From a gig in France in 2004

https://www.youtube.com/user/brmichaelpaul?feature=mhee

----------


## Rob Sharer

Okay, here we go.  Craicdown in full cry, featuring meself on flute/fiddle and Jim Roberts on percussion out of the frame).  We are being ably supported by member #3, David DiGiuseppe, who is playing his Stephen Owsley Smith Bouzouki.  It's a koa killing machine.

----------


## jim simpson

Irish band, Black Slaney, playing earlier tonight in concert. My black top Collings seemed appropriate for the band.

----------


## Leverman61

Here's a recent photo of Panther Hollow String Band , Old Time Quintet from Pittsburgh Pa.

----------


## jim simpson

Recent photo of National Pike Pickers at Wheeling Jamboree

----------


## jim simpson

National Pike Pickers last night at Black Sheep Vineyard - a fun gig!

----------


## JeffD

> the banjo players husband renamed us The Hickory Mt. Windbreakers.


 :Laughing: 

Never let a banjo player name the band.

 :Laughing:

----------


## jim simpson

We (National Pike Pickers) are in good company on the cover of the supplement to today's  Wheeling newspaper, pictured next to Joe Negri.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Eric C.

Chu Dat Frawg out of Northeast Ohio.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JLeather

The front and back cover art from our first CD.  The band is ClearSpring.  The car actually belonged to the guitar player (with the sideburns) at the time.  We took it out for pizza after the shoot  :Smile:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## woodwizard

The Mountain Boomers Old-time String Band ...in Arkansas

----------

Charles E., 

Ed Goist

----------


## Bill Snyder

> The front and back cover art from our first CD.  The band is ClearSpring.  The car actually belonged to the guitar player (with the sideburns) at the time.  We took it out for pizza after the shoot


What kind of pizza do old cars like?  :Smile:

----------

Ed Goist, 

pickloser

----------


## Jon Hall

The Old Town Gospel Project. We are very eclectic in our choice of songs.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JMUSIC

The PortO'Johns

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Jack Roberts



----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Here's "The Baba Yagas" at our friends' new restaurant early in the evening -- me on bass, Tom on guitar, JC on accordion. Aside from myself, we switch around a bunch of instruments, too. I could be involved in that too, but bringing that bull fiddle around is work enough for me...  :Smile:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## jim simpson

A friend sent this recent photo of National Pike Pickers to me. Bluegrass Barbeque at end of Sept.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Well, we have a publicity photo, so I guess we are official... Legitimate? That's a wholly different matter.  :Smile:  
(_MC - That Max & Lauri's Girouard 'Mojo' electric tenor guitar prominently featured_)

----------

Charles E., 

Eric C., 

mandolinlee

----------


## Eric C.

Band pics are so much fun!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Jörgen

Hi there!  
Band photos are fun.. hmm.. in our case, well, it's more of a project, or.. hmm well, we call ourselves "Beards'n'Hats".. you'll have to figure out why by yourselves... We're two guys that started to play a little together... we have fun while doing it, and for me that's pretty much what it's all about, ain't it?  :Smile:

----------

Charles E., 

Ed Goist

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

A big HOWDY from France and here is a picture of our band BLUEGRASS 43. More details on http://www.bluegrass43.com and on Facebook.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Well, this is when I was the bass player for Apple Core, a Beatles tribute band here in Milwaukee. This photo is us in 2006 at Summerfest, the world's largest music festival. I'm second from the left.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## jim simpson

Had a fun gig playing last night on this Memorial Day weekend. It was a little cool temp wise but still good. (Cabin Fever String Band)

----------


## journeybear

> I'm second from the left.


The one playing the Hofner bass. Right!  :Wink:

----------

lmartnla

----------


## lmartnla

Here are the Grocery Clerks playing a Feedstore concert in ApriL.  Anyone is welcome to join us.

----------


## journeybear

I guess it's time I posted some pics of my newest band. 

  

We've been at it for over 100 days, and might last a little longer. People seem to like us all right.

  

The thing you're probably wonderiing about, is what we call a trumpazoo. It's a kazoo stuck into the bell end of a slide trombone. Yes, it should be called a trombazoo. It's out of my control, like so much else in this kooky outfit.

----------


## mandolinlee

Here's a picture of my band: Curly's Country Grass. Since I'm not in the picture, use the photoshop in your brain to duplicate the guy in the red shirt, but w/ a mandolin, not the banjo. It's my twin brother.
Lee

----------

Ed Goist, 

Eric C.

----------


## billhay4

I can imagine why they call you Curly.
Bill

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi Bill -
If things keep going as they have, may have to change the name to: Baldy's
Lee

----------


## D18dave

The Wild Hares

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Since I'm not in the picture, use the photoshop in your brain to duplicate the guy in the red shirt, but w/ a mandolin, not the banjo. It's my twin brother.


 :Laughing:  That's a good joke when I needed it! Your band looks good!

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## journeybear

A few photos of my band have been surfacing, and I thought it might be time to post some before they went viral and spiralled out of control. I'm most impressed with the first one, which somehow became pretty psychedelic.  :Cool:  It's possible some of the members had indulged in various uncontrolled substances - not me, though, just a beer or two - but that doesn't explain the prismatic effect, fortunately captured on film. Or pixels, as the case may be.  :Whistling: 



I like the way the photographer photoshopped the band name into the bell of the trombazoo - not its real size, but distorted by the lens. (That's a kazoo stuck into the slide/bell half of an old trombone. It produces quite a charming racket.) And for your perusement (that's my term combining "perusal" and "amusement"), here's our promo blurb:

The Love Lane Gang plays music that spans generations, as well as embodies them. The emphasis is on swing: classics from the 1920s, 1930s, and 1940s, done in a refreshing new style that incorporates the Hot Club approach with island flourishes. Dust Bowl ballads, old school country from Hank Williams and Johnny Cash, rockabilly and surf music classics and little-known gems, and tunes from Sixties stars like The Beatles and The Kinks, all fit in alongside original songs that sound like they could have come from any of those eras. Offbeat instrumentation like mandolin, accordion, banjo, ukulele, and washboard add to familiar guitar, bass, and harmonica, creating a broad musical palette which they use to color their performances. But you needn't pay too much mind to all that serious musical analysis - it's just plain fun!

----------


## Cary Fagan

This is our first year together. The day the photos were taken the bass player broke a string just before the gig and had to use her acoustic bass.

----------


## afhusband

Here we are all gussied up! 


Our good buddy painted this for us. It turned out to be the back cover of our CD! 


http://www.beatgrass.net
https://www.facebook.com/beatgrassband

----------


## Steve Ostrander

The Lost Hitch Hikers live at the Meridian Heritage Festival

----------


## testore

Red Dog Ash, playing the Fathers Day Festival in Grass Valley two weeks ago. Me playing my newly finished Loar replica.

----------

DataNick

----------


## jim simpson

Photo only shows half of the band, we opened the show for West Virginia Day celebrating the 150 year birthday for the state. Later in the evening, kathy Mattea and Johnny Staats band performed with the Wheeling Symphony. We couldn't stick around to hear them as we had another gig to go to in a nearby town. It was great fun for the band.

----------


## Toycona

Here are the Offroad Pickers doing their thing at the Woodside Farmers' Market on a really hot day.

----------


## BillD

From the remote reaches of Virginia's Northern Neck............The Woodshed Conspiracy.
Bucky Beauchamp, Bill Duvall, Suzy Long.

----------


## journeybear

A few months ago my swing/jug band decided to busk at Mallory Square during the nightly Sunset Celebration. Solo musicians get short shrift there, and most passersby are attracted to the circus-type acts - jugglers, trained dogs, tumblers, tightrope walkers, and what not - but you get a bunch of scruffly skifflers together, merrily banging away on what-have-you, and you can attract and hold a crowd. We did this twice, and cleaned up both times.



Due to the artistic process, a bit of clarification might help. I'm the dapper fellow on the left. To the right are ukulele, accordion, and bass; below are washboard and guitar.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## jim simpson

National Pike Pickers at a great outdoor amphitheater (Oglebay Park, Wheeling, WV) this past Sunday evening.

----------


## jim simpson

Always wanted to be on TV

----------

Ed Goist, 

GKWilson

----------


## jim simpson

It was a cool night last night for the National Pike Pickers. We were playing inside the courtyard of the Moundsville Pen in Moundsville, WV. The event was Elizabethtown Festival,  Elizabethtown consolidated into Moundsville on February 23, 1866, a little before my time.

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Here's the band i'm playing with now,we were together for many years back in the 80's and now are doing reunion shows.

----------


## stevedenver

hot june day at a pig roast
the 'one time seen' LOL

----------


## D C Blood

Mixt Company at the Bluegrass Stage, Tennessee State Fair, 9/13/13.  Mixt Company has existed since August '96.

----------


## Londy

yeah, great idea for a thread!..... just wish i were in a band  :Crying: .

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## mandolinlee

Londy -

You'll be with a "band" of mandolinists at your house Saturday.

Lee

----------


## Londy

> Londy -
> 
> You'll be with a "band" of mandolinists at your house Saturday.
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee...and what a band it will be. I look forward to it. Just hope for good weather!

----------


## JeffD

Yay. I'm in a band.

----------


## Eric C.

This picture reminds me of the "fight scene" from the movie Anchorman.

----------


## beenpickin

Not actually my band but there are a few mandolin players in attendance.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Here is my current band. Raghu Lokanathan playing accordion, 6 string, mandolin (when I am not sometimes) Jim Sales playing fiddle, and me playing guitar, mandolin and trying to work fiddle in a bit too.
  Bands name is   'So Long Jake'     after Slavik Hanslik's famous song...

----------


## Spencer

The Copenhagen Mountain Boys, we've been playing for about 25 years.

Spencer

----------

cayuga red

----------


## gummia

This is a good idea for a thread.
The overalls and the dirt is not a part of our outfit but we did it for fun once.   :Smile:

----------


## Steve Lavelle

from an FB posting:

----------


## pickloser

The Lucky Girls.

----------


## terzinator

http://www.splitshotsinkers.com

----------


## AlanN

For some reason, that shot reminds me of Who's Next. Nice photo.

----------


## terzinator

> For some reason, that shot reminds me of Who's Next. Nice photo.


Thanks!

But shoot! We should have thought to pee on the side of the house! (Although, it probably would have gotten us shot.)

I see that old abandoned place every time I go to our cabin... never ever see anyone around there. I thought it would make a good backdrop. We took the photo, and as we were leaving, this SUV comes squealing into the dirt road, and this old coot jumps out, looking for trouble. Said he was the owner of the building, and assumed we were vandals or scavengers or whatever. 

"Dude, calm down," we said. "We're a little bluegrass outfit from the Twin Cities, and we just wanted to take a photo of the band in front of your cool old house. We'll put you on the guest list for the next show." 

He did not find that funny.

----------


## DataNick

https://www.facebook.com/HighMountai...ghMountainRoad

----------


## Oneida Trail

The color photo is really great

----------

DataNick

----------


## Andy Miller

https://www.facebook.com/Dog1Bluegrass

----------


## DataNick

Nice pic Bro!...is that a Givens A model that you're playin?

----------


## Andy Miller

> Nice pic Bro!...is that a Givens A model that you're playin?


Thanks!  The mandolin is a Hilburn.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road at The Viking Fest in Vista, CA  Sept 2013



https://www.facebook.com/HighMountainRoad?ref=stream

----------


## jim simpson

Cabin Fever String Band playing at the Black Sheep Vineyard in Adena, Ohio. New room and stage at the Black Sheep.

----------


## SkitownPicker

Old Town Pickers - Halloween 2012

----------


## calgary.fiddler

Here's a picture of my band Whiskeyjack. (Needless to say I'm the mandolin player  :Mandosmiley:  )

----------


## DataNick

> Old Town Pickers - Halloween 2012


Bluegrass KISS!  I love it!....LOL!

----------


## Michael Bridges

"I wanna Bluegrass Stomp all night
And party every day" Pretty cool!


> Old Town Pickers - Halloween 2012

----------

DataNick

----------


## BenShavers

http://youtu.be/WD5jZKVOnJk

http://youtu.be/KDnRdxS_tIE

----------


## Pushka

You're my best friend - Queen

----------


## Eric C.

Here's a neat little promotional photo from a live session we played a month or so ago.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Here's the five piece (most recent photo):


Here's a pic with the 6.5 piece


And a studio shot of the actual 7 piece

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Misty Stanley-Jones

----------


## Gelsenbury

Custom Phil Davidson mandolin ... I'm allowed to dream, no?  :Whistling:

----------

Lord of the Badgers

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> Custom Phil Davidson mandolin ... I'm allowed to dream, no?


the next one is more custom than that... the one in my sig is 20 years old.. The Cub will be all my spec with inputs from the man himself and his lovely lady (badger... cub... geddit)

obviously the latter pic is the breedlove, the former, that's the davidson - it's mostly the headstock that's different to his mandos of that period. that's when I'll say goodbye to the breedlove. no more than two mandos at a time for me.

----------


## Jeff Richards

Yet another all around entertaining thread here at the cafe.   Thanks everyone!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I was thinking our own cd/lp/cassette/hologram album cover art next Jeff

----------


## resophonic

A friend of ours took this picture and then had a bit of fun with it.

Fiddlin' Banjo Billy Mathews and the Old Time Players.

----------


## jim simpson

Today the National Pike Pickers were in good company on the front page of our town's entertainment supplement, TGIF. There's Joe Negri and Larry Stephenson Band. My wife and I just got back from the Larry Stephenson Show - a great night of entertainment!

----------


## journeybear

The Love Lane Gang has shown up in a few pix over the last few months ...

   

Just so you know - I am having the time of my life in all these photos. If I'm not smiling, it's because I am concentrating so hard on making the right sounds come out of the mandolin and make everyone happy. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Also, some new pix of Southernmost Magnolia ...



We have two bass players, who switch between our two gigs. It's complicated ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Wesley

So I guess now that Scott Wilson isn't on the Walking Dead anymore he's playing pedal steel guitar with your group?

----------


## John Soper

The Hollow Rock Ramblers (aka Carson and the Combovers).  As Carson and the Combovers, along with our pal Pooh Johnston on bass, we previously achieved a ten way tie for fourth place at the Watermelon Park Bluegrass Festival bluegrass band contest. The contest consisted of thirteen bands playing one song each. While the prize-winning band  practiced their song and harmony over and over backstage, we kissed babies, drank beer, slapped backs  and pumped fists with a variety of friends, fans and fanatics in an effort to curry favor. We also had to decide on a tune to play... The boys chose the old Bob Wills favorite "Sooner or Later". Unfortunately one of the babies kissed may have had an amorous  connection to the judges of the contest.  

Marty Grosz, our mentor in things musical, in a recap of the  event, asked why a swing band would participate in a bluegrass festival. Thousand dollars first prize was the resounding answer. Marty continued:  who played banjo?  . . . . No banjo player . . . and then Marty  pressed on, whod you have on fiddle?   . . . no fiddler . . .  And your song was a western swing song?

But Marty, who in the world has ever heard of a swing string band contest?

----------


## Pushka

Me and some friends have just started a Pony band in Australia  ~

----------

DataNick

----------


## DougC

I'm a little late to this thread but I really like the stories and history behind all of these pictures! 
So, not to be 'out done' by some of you creative posers, I have a fun foto here.

Our accordion player did some break dancing WITH the accordion. I might add he can still walk and sit up straight. ha, ha.
Also we are a klezmer band, that hammered dulcimer is called a tsimbl or cymbolim. Oh, I'm not in the picture! No mandolin, I was behind the camera.

----------

DataNick, 

Pushka

----------


## Randi Gormley

A piece of our group played a house party over the weekend -- here's what we look like being all professional (or something). Sorry if it's a little dark. Our singer took it with an iPhone as he went off to play at another party.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

At last a shot with our current lineup fully intact!

----------


## NovelDrive

When Novel Drive won the talent show this year  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## MesaZak

The Dirt Road band

----------


## Tom Morse

"Home By Eight"

----------


## jim simpson

National Pike Pickers playing earlier tonight at Artworks in Wheeling, WV

----------


## Jessbusenitz

Here's our latest.... All brothers 'cept the banjo player..... guess he would be the outlaw... :Mandosmiley:

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones

----------


## Gelsenbury

Great picture! It must be a lot of fun making music with your brothers.

----------


## journeybear

After my band played at The Green Parrot on Cinco De Mayo, we had to move the piano out. But instead of just driving it back to Love Lane Gang HQ, we decided to drive around town a bit and make a commotion. So we all piled in and drove up and down Duval Street a couple of times, playing our Mexican songs merrily as we rolled along. Fortunately the driver picked up on our pleas to drive more slowly so our sombreros didn't go flying away and we didn't tumble out of the truck. Glad to see someone sent us a few photos of this impromptu parade. Sorry the photos are a bit dark - it was dusk.

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Rich Hoffman

10 Gallon Heart

----------


## journeybear

I've touched these photos up a bit in PhotoShop, and hopefully it's a little easier to see what's going on.

Visible in # 1 are our washboard, kazoo, and ukulele player, playing what we call the trombazoo (the bell half or a trombone, with a kazoo stuck into the tub.e), our ukulele player (far side of the truck, with a big smile), the bass player (back to us), the guitarist at the wheel, and yours truly. Barely visible in #2 and #3 is the head of the pianist, a drag queen of note hereabouts. Not seen is the drummer, probably back at the club packing his gear or otherwise being responsible. Yes, he's exceptional.  :Wink:

----------


## masa618

Hello, We are the bluegrass band named " The All That Grass" of Aichi,Japan. 
Masatoshi Inaba,

----------

GKWilson, 

journeybear, 

Misty Stanley-Jones, 

Pete Jenner, 

Randolph

----------


## keithb

I can't get the other guys to pose for more "formal" pictures, and this is before I picked up the mandolin, but why not:



We call ourselves Highway's End

----------


## ColoradoMando

Based out of Boulder, Colorado. Timber!

----------


## Jonathan Bailey

Here's a pic of my band, Subtle Clutch. Feel free to give us a google or check out our Facebook page. We are all only 15 and 16 and have been having quite the time playing together the past few months!

----------

Randolph

----------


## F-2 Dave

> So I guess now that Scott Wilson isn't on the Walking Dead anymore he's playing pedal steel guitar with your group?


It's Hershel!

----------


## Brian Shaw

ContraDiction     College Station, TX

----------


## Austin Clark

Limehouse!

----------


## journeybear

> It's Hershel!


I had to look back through the thread to find out what you guys meant, and it was my band!  :Disbelief:  Good call! It is indeed Hershel, who is not dead, but has become the legendary Man From Maine, star of many a shaggy dog story and rambling joke.

I was curious to hear some bluegrass from Japan, and found a video of All That Grass (post#) backing up someday. You guys sound good - solid and tight. Keep it up!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=714143381949543

----------


## Jan Viljoen

Hi guys, I am from South Africa. 

I was asked to play in a Folk Music competition and our band Wadrif (which means a wagon way through a river) came second last Saturday. 
The traditional song rules are no drums, no electric guitars, no 7ths or 9ths, etc. The song must be played as the original composer intended.  
We had a double bass with bow and mandolin. 
So it is a test for perfection. 

I play on a locally built F mandolin and my strap is African Buffalo with no metal clasps. Top spruce, back and sides Boekenhout Faurea saligna,  binding Yellow wood Podocarpus latifolius. 





Here we play and receive our certificates. Pardon the bad photos.

----------


## journeybear

Some more pictures from our Cinco De Mayo "parade." This is just from the staging area, loading up and heading off.Now you get to see our piano player in full regalia. And me again, looking like I'm having the time of my life. I was, actually, just being very cool.  :Cool:

----------


## Jan Viljoen

Hi blokes, 

While I am at it, I want to post a few recent band photos where I played different mandolins, guitar and a Sierra S10 pedal steel. 

, 

, 


 :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Accordion AND concertina? You guys are wild!

----------

Jan Viljoen

----------


## Jan Viljoen

Thanks, in the picture bottom left we even have a small portable reed organ. 
The instruments take turns to lead, and the other is comping, etc, while the audience dances. 

Check out my other band competition post, we have a double bass with bow and mandolin as well. 

 :Cool: 

In this picture I play the Red Devil with the same accordion player. We can rock as well. 
I play through a Roland cube 80xl amp, curtsey (sp) of the Steel Guitar Forum.  
Sorry my first language is Afrikaans. 



Let the games begin!

----------


## JeffD

> Some more pictures from our Cinco De Mayo "parade."


That looks like so much fun. Really fun. I know you don't need another mandolinner, but there is a band I could find a place in. I could run coffee and pick up dropped picks.

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Well, I'm pretty good on picks, but the guitar player is anther story. However, I could probably use a mandolin techie to change strings when I break one, which is all too often. Probably still not busy enough for a full-timer, but you can keep occupied with other small tasks - make sure everyone has a beer (including yourself), pass the tip bucket around now and then, get pretty girls' - well, women's - phone numbers, stuff like that ...  :Whistling: 

And yes, it was a lot of fun. I've no idea why I don't seem to be smiling, 'cause I was just cracking up.  :Smile:   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

These are from two different congregations I served.  The first is with The Not Ready for Purim Time Players after our vaunted Megillah-Stock session.  The second is with The Jewdles, after The Magical Megillah Tour.  The photos from the O Esther Where Art Thou by the SoggyMatzahs (Live from the Brokeback Mountain JCC!) were deemed to racy for this family-oriented website.

----------


## journeybear

error

----------


## journeybear

I present to you a minor mystery, The Case Of The Disappearing Band:

 -------  ------- 

First the banjo player went off the deep end ..... then the bass player self-destructed ..... leaving us four (plus a couple-few more recent additions). Hmmm ... wonder who'll be next?  :Confused: 

Thing is, in order to be able to provide publicity photos to the press that reflected the current lineup, I had to look around a bit to find photos in which the former members weren't smack dab in the middle, and so could be edited out. It was a little tricky, and it so happened that this photo worked well for this purpose. Nothing much I could do about the color saturation, though ...  :Wink:

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

The Bumsteaders!


I think y'all can spot me. That's my husband Andrew on the bass. We are missing our guitar player, who is in Europe for the winter (summer there).

----------


## Pete Jenner

I'll keep my eye out for you Misty. Do you get to any festivals?

----------

Misty Stanley-Jones

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

Just got some new photos!

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

We are strictly small-time and have done a few small gigs around Brisbane, Pete. We only have enough for about a 30 minute set right now! The band has been going for about a year but I just joined in a couple months ago.

----------

Johnno, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## resophonic

Fiddlin' Banjo Billy Mathews and The Old Time Players perform at the Ozark Folk Center in Mountain View, AR

----------


## Robert Smyth

We are Way Out West!  I'm pretty sure we're the western most bluegrass band in the contiguous United States as we're from Humboldt County, California.  We play bluegrass and cowboy songs so I call it Cowgrass!

----------

DataNick

----------


## jim simpson

Fun gig tonight in the hills of WV (Cameron) for National Pike Pickers:

----------


## Patrick Bouldin

Howdy!
Here are the "Quibble Brothers", in Dallas.
http://www.QuibbleBrothers.com


..and hey friends, if you like us we'd appreciate if you'd hit the like button, and then again on our FB page. Helps with the gigs.  Thanks!
Patrick

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Fiddlin' Carson Peters Band

----------


## Denman John

Back Porch Slammers

Playing our first gig together this weekend and took a few pictures at practice last night.  Mando content: I'm playing a Nyberg OM and my son, Tai, is playing a Pomeroy.

----------


## billhay4

Lookin' good. Ya'll send me your shoe sizes and I'll go on down to Goodwill for you.
Bill

----------

Denman John

----------


## Charles E.

Interesting instrumentation, would love to hear you guy's.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Here's a recent one of a band I play in: CAVU! *C*eiling *A*nd *V*isibility *U*nlimited (an aeronautical acronym)



I am the chubby fella' in the upper left with the headstock of my Arches FTO sticking out. The chubby fella' sitting next to me is actually playing the cello, and quite well at that.

These whackos are a fun bunch to make music with. It's all original music and we would probably be categorized in the Americana genre'.

----------


## Russ Jordan

New 5 Cents Bluegrass Band, western NC.

----------


## JeffD

:Smile:

----------


## Samuel David Britton

Picture of the church band I play in performing our Christmas set.

----------


## jim simpson

Fun gig today in Moundsville, WV (inspiration for the song "Moundsville Pen").

----------


## Jan Viljoen

I finished the watermelon electric two weeks ago, check elsewhere for more info, but Friday it was gigged at a musical Grandus Festus over two days to commemorate an Afrikaner radio station. 

I post two pictures of the mandolins I used during the evening. The one is my F electric mando with a white buffalo strap and the other is the watermelon with a nice gifted strap of 25 years ago.  






Let the games begin! 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Pete Jenner

I just found this publicity shot of my band from 1984.
That's me up the back in the hat.

----------


## jim simpson

Nice gig today at Bluegrass Barbeque at Wheeling, WV Oglebay Park. This is a fund raiser for Wheeling Symphony Youth Orchestra.

Perfect weather and great food (and music) 

CD sales were good, lol!

----------


## bobrem



----------


## barry k

im the one one the U bass... Our band   "Southern Tide"

----------


## Jan Viljoen

Our band won the South African folk music traditional section on Saturday.  Here are band pictures.
We had a double bass with bow and my bluegrass mandolin. Guitar player has a Ibanez acoustic. 

I played some mean G string (ahem) chops thanks to Bill Monroe of the Kentucky Boys fame.  
As I explained before no electric guitars or drums are allowed in this section and no jazz chords. 
It is a test for perfection as the original composers intended.

Enjoy! 
 :Cool:

----------


## jim simpson

here are some photos from last night, reunion show with Charlie Dynamite and his Short Fuse. Wally Hoffmann (bass) came in from Nashville for the show.

----------

Randolph

----------


## Joey Anchors

Such a great thread! Love seeing all this pictures. There aren't any players in my area to start a band here so I am flirting with the idea of doing solo mandolin bluegrass instrumentals.

----------


## journeybear

This is the first photo I've gotten of everyone in our current lineup in the same frame. It may or may not show our best sides, but at least you can't see the goofy looks on our faces. Mine, anyway.  :Wink: 

  

Jim - there's something _very_ fishy about those photos!

----------


## Hudmister

> This is the first photo I've gotten of everyone in our current lineup in the same frame. It may or may not show our best sides, but at least you can't see the goofy looks on our faces. Mine, anyway. !


I play mandolin but I can appreciate a beautiful drum set when I see one and that set is the bomb.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Not me, not my band and no mandolin.

My brother's band 'Buckley's Chance', Europe's only Aussie bush band (that we know of) playing at the 'World Money Fair' Berlin, Germany, last night.

My brother is on the left.
Yes I did ask him to get me a product sample bag.

----------


## jim simpson

From last nights gig, Cabin Fever String Band, playing in Wheeling, WV.
Gratified to see a full house despite the single digit temps outside.

----------


## John Rosett

Here's my band playing at the old gymnasium in Pony, Montana last summer. I'm playing electric guitar, not mandolin

----------


## vaguerecollection

Medicinal Bluegrass

----------


## journeybear

OK, so it's not really my band. and not a picture either - but wait! It IS a picture, just not a photo. And it's a duo, so that's a kind of band, so ...

Anyway, I was practicing some tunes with a young lady, name of Clementine, who is very nice, cute, and friendly, even flirty, who has been coming to our shows for a while. She plays ukulele and glockenspiel, and has sat in with us a couple of times. She has written some songs, charming little things full of nautical imagery - she sails and lives on a boat - and has asked me to help her with them. We met in the palm garden next to the library to work up some songs for an open mic this Saturday. There were a couple of old ladies set up for painting while sitting on a bench across the way. They were utterly charmed by our silliness, making pleasant comments now and then. One of them changed from what she was doing and painted a watercolor of us. I present this to you now, even though it's unfinished.



We are calling our act The Professor And Mary Ann. It seems quite suitable, given our age difference and temperaments, and is also a nod to comedy and seafaring.  :Smile:  We'll just see where this leads ...

----------


## Charles E.

Journeybear, perhaps when you work up enough tunes you could do a three hour tour.  :Smile:

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

:Laughing:  Good one! As it is, we'll be lucky to stretch it out to 20 minutes. One of her songs is all of a minute and a half - maybe. This is a different sort of challenge than the usual.

----------


## masa618

Hello,Everyone. This is "The All That Grass" in Aichi,Japan. We play bluegrass  for 30 years!https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...asatoshi.inaba

----------

GKWilson, 

Randolph

----------


## journeybear

Hi! Good to see bluegrass being played all over the world.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

masa618

----------


## journeybear

Here's what The Professor And Mary Ann actually look like, in our second public appearance, at the 53rd Annual Conch Shell Blowing Contest, which we won, in the Group category. 



This was the result of a bit of a cagey strategy on my part. For the last few years, since I started competing, and probably for several previous years, this prize has been won by one or another group of people dancing unimaginative choreography rather badly to pre-recorded music,wearing something silly, honking more or less simultaneously on their conchs at intervals that are supposed to go with the music. It's for fun, and I'm sure they're having fun, but it's not very creative nor well-performed. They win because no one else competes in this category.

My thought was to do a song live, with Clementine singing and playing ukulele, and me playing an accompanying melody on the conch, sort of like a bass line. It worked. Part of it is simply because she is so charming, as is her song, part of it is because we practiced a lot, and possibly the biggest part, since luck is big factor in playing the conch (a very crude instrument), I got lucky, and played well.  :Wink:  No, she really carried the day, and I insisted she keep the trophy. She told me she had never won anything, and while I had been planning to give her the trophy anyway, that settled it.

Sadly, this astounding performance was not captured on video so I'm unable to share it with you. And sadder still (I know, hard to believe anything could be sadder than that, but it's true), this happy occasion was erroneously reported by the only paper that covered the event. They published a four page spread, including many photos of contestants, including us - but right at the top of the page they ran two photos of the other group, with a caption saying they were the winners!  :Disbelief:   :Crying:   :Disbelief:  

I wouldn't even have known about this if Clementine hadn't said something about friends mentioning they'd seen our photo. When I finally tracked down the issue and saw to my stunned dismay what had happened, I sent them a sternly worded email, chiding them about their error, as well as their misspelling of her last name. A series of emails ensued between myself and the photographer, who was very apologetic, and saw that I was right about everything I had said about him having photos of this in his files, and sent them to me. This week they ran a really big picture of us receiving the trophy, inside the front cover, with no apology or explanation (I had suggested they do that, but they demurred), just a caption saying we were the winners in this category - and still misspelling her last name. I like to think I fought the good fight, and won, but the victory is still not quite as sweet as it could, or should, have been.

----------


## GKWilson

JB. That looks like it was a lot of fun. Congrats.
I've always felt like a Northwestern brother of the Conch Nation.
I also have a large collection of Hawaiian/Tropical shirts.
None with parrots. I'm jealous. :Frown: 
Gary

----------


## Steve Ostrander

The Lost Hitch Hikers on stage at Dark Horse Brewing, Marshall, MI.  The same brew pub featured on TV in "Dark Horse Nation". Unfortunately they weren't filming that evening. Oh, well, so much for our 15 minutes of fame...

----------


## journeybear

Thanks! That shirt and two others - all replete with parrots - are gifts from the pedal steel player in one of my bands. Too big for him was part of the story, don't remember the rest, but I believe they are actually from Hawai'i. The other two are strongly colored; this one was light and easy to match with the white pants. But enough about me. Clementine had to rush on her bike over from the Shipwreck Museum on her lunch break, which is why she was so stylishly dressed in 19th century garb. I'm tickled that the photographer snapped just as I was doing the bunny ears behind her head, and they ran the photo.  :Grin: 

BTW, the middle photo is the one they ran the first time. There is a wide range in tonality in it, adjusting to make my deeply shaded face visible gave it a lot of color distortion and a flattened appearance. This is the original image - a bit hard to see but easier on the eyes.

----------


## lflngpicker

Here we are at our last rehearsal-- No mandolin in this picture, but I play it a good third of the time.  I am on the right with the Taylor 414ce.

----------


## jim simpson

National Pike Pickers from this past Saturday's Wheeling Jamboree:

----------


## journeybear

Here's a godawfully serious picture of a fun band.

----------


## MandoJason

Here is my band, FAUXGRASS playing an 80's themed halloween party a couple years back....this is NOT our normal attire!

----------


## journeybear

There's also this. The photographer likes to get artsy.  :Wink:

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road

At the Acoustic Grass Festival, Pahrump, Nevada Sat May 2,2015

----------

Charles E., 

Joey Anchors

----------


## djeffcoat

4-fun

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road - Bluegrass Day at The San Diego County Fair June 6, 2015

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Astro, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Its been a great summer!

----------

DataNick, 

Jackgaryk, 

Ky Slim

----------


## Joey Anchors

Well since I am in a band by myself this would count.

----------

9lbShellhamer

----------


## lmartnla

Here is an old picture of an old band: me with the Model Citizens playing in the Abita Springs Town Hall a month after Hurricane Katrina devastated Louisiana.  The contracted groups scheduled to play at the Abita Springs Opry (www.abitaopry.org) could not travel into the area so we put on a patched up free show with local musicians before whatever audience was able to attend (including some National Guard troopers).  I played my Weber Traditional Beartooth.  My son wearing hat on the far left played his Abita Springs guitar Co. instrument (www.abitaguitar.com).

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road  & Yours Truly at Summergrass, San Diego, CA August 14, 2015

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Charles E.

----------


## Londy

Well, here is my jam band.  Im the crazy guy in the hat holding that sexy Collings MTO.

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

DataNick

----------


## journeybear

I think you've got enough guitars!  :Disbelief: 

Thanks for the help identifying you. It might not have been obvious to the casual observer that the mandolin player was playing the mandolin.  :Wink:   :Grin:   :Whistling:

----------


## Brad Sicotte

"Growing Old Disgracefully" from NJ; July 2015.    I'm holding my newly acquired Ellis.   This was actually the first gig I played with it, many more to come!

http://bsicotte.wix.com/godisgracefully

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

DataNick

----------


## Londy

> I think you've got enough guitars! 
> 
> Thanks for the help identifying you. It might not have been obvious to the casual observer that the mandolin player was playing the mandolin.


LOL..yeah!  Duh!

----------

journeybear

----------


## John Soper

The Hollow Rock Ramblers with guest guitarist Greg Ruby playing the cocktail hour at Blue Note Grill:  Mongrel Folk and Proto-Swing Music for the Masses...

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a new trio: Big Bill & the Bluegrass Mercenaries. L to R: Jim Simpson, Bill Gorby, Buck Allemond

----------


## Charles E.

A friend of ours is doing a documentary celebrating 100 years of the North Carolina State Park System. His name is Tom Earnhardt and he asked The Southern String Band to contribute three tunes to the sound track. We were honored to to be included in the project. 
This morning at six thirty we boarded a bus in Raleigh and drove up to Pilot Mountain State Park to do a photo shoot and record the tunes. We had a blast and being on the mountain was a real treat.
The documentary will air on PBS in late January or early February.

----------

DataNick, 

John Soper

----------


## Charles E.

Oh, I was proudly wearing my Mandolin Cafe hat the entire time during filming so hopefully it will show up in the film.    :Smile:

----------


## MsFester

The Blue Ribbon Boys - DPrager and myself.

----------


## mbruno

My band when we did a spot on the San Diego Fox 5 affiliate.... We also hung out with Chubby Checker who taught us how to do the Twist properly and hung out while we played a few tunes to promote a local festival  :Smile:

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

DataNick

----------


## jim simpson

Nice day to play outside for National Pike Pickers at chili cook-off in New Martinsville, WV

----------


## Don Grieser

From our new CD cover.

----------


## jim simpson

Working close - good night at the Black Sheep Vineyard for Big Bill & the Musical Mercenaries.

----------


## Mark Sutton



----------


## allenhopkins

Couple bands:

_Innisfree_



*Love & Knishes*

----------


## tiltman

Here's the band I play with - Lost Creek Bluegrass Band in Portland, Oregon. One photo is of us on stage at a festival a couple of years ago, another of us playing at a local pub, and then we were hired to play in a beer commercial this past summer...won't comment on the beer except to say that the guys filming brought along some other beer - much to everyone's enjoyment!

Kirk Miller
Portland, OR

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's the band I drum in, "All My Pretty Ones", indie/acoustic/chamber pop would be a possible description!

----------


## BrianWilliam

http://blowthevaultmusic.com

----------


## BrianWilliam

And to be honest, they had that pic done before I was performing with them.

----------


## lflngpicker

Abbreviated Praise Band 12.27.15  My Son and I (without Bass, Piano and Lead Guitar)

----------

DataNick

----------


## Charles E.

> A friend of ours is doing a documentary celebrating 100 years of the North Carolina State Park System. His name is Tom Earnhardt and he asked The Southern String Band to contribute three tunes to the sound track. We were honored to to be included in the project. 
> This morning at six thirty we boarded a bus in Raleigh and drove up to Pilot Mountain State Park to do a photo shoot and record the tunes. We had a blast and being on the mountain was a real treat.
> The documentary will air on PBS in late January or early February.


This documentary will air on WUNC January 27th at eight o clock PM.

----------


## WELSrev

Looking through pictures

----------


## Gary Leonard

I couldn't resist.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Blow the Vault at children's hospital in aurora, co.

----------


## jim simpson

A couple of Big Bill Dupre' and the Musical Mercenaries from a Christmas Show.

----------


## DataNick

DESPERADO Bluegrass

----------


## F-2 Dave

Floodwater, Circa 1978. Since this picture was taken, we've collectively lost about 16 teeth, and gained enough weight to equal two extra band members. I'm the good looking one.

I'm not sure why we're upside down. Frankly, I'm amazed I made it this far on my own. Please don't try to explain what I did wrong. I probably wouldn't understand.

----------

9lbShellhamer

----------


## Trey Young

The newly formed Pickled Holler, with my former bandmate and dear friend Matthew Williams on guitar and his lovely wife Jessica playing bass and yours truly trying to keep up on mandolin.

----------


## Randi Gormley

This is a little dark, but it's the group invited to play for the Stamford St. Patrick's Day parade marshal's ball. We all got temporary shamrock tattoos on our wrists and were showing them off. We went by the name Morrigan's Wing and Friends, since Morrigan's Wing is actually the fiddle and bodhran player.

----------


## Treblemaker

_<violates forum posting guidelines>_

----------


## jim simpson

I like this thread, I am probably guilty of abusing it, lol! Here's a recent pic of the trio that I play with: Big Bill Duprey & the Musical Mercenaries.

----------


## DougC

We have a new bass player and we were lucky enough to have a photographer in the audience. So I guess now that he is in a photo, he's in the band right? (We love to tease him, he is a _very_ good musician.) And I have to 'keep my chops up' because these young players are darned talented. 

*Eisner's Klezmorim
*_Stu Janis on tsimbl (hammered dulcimer), me, Doug Cole on mandolin, Josh Granowski, on bass, Gretta Hunstiger on fiddle and my wife, Judith Eisner lead violin._

----------


## jim simpson

We made it on the front page today for a nice gig in Steubenville, Ohio at Ft. Steuben.

----------


## Tabbcam

Bald Mountain Boys

----------


## cbakewell

Ain't a great quality picture, but it is all I have at the moment.

My band, 'The Old Scrotes' - I am the fat leprechaun on the extreme left

----------


## Tergal

Here we are !
http://www.4-de-trefle.com/

----------


## mtucker

Someone sent this to me last year. Circa '68 State 'battle of the bands'...all of us were high school sophomores. A very large auditorium stage and the acoustics absolutely sucked!  :Laughing:  I'm on the Jazz on the left.

----------

F-2 Dave

----------


## tmsweeney

Blind Crow with Ed Croft  of Jacob's Ferry Stragglers on Bass, great festival we brought in every dawn pickin!

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road  with new fiddler John-Michael Brooks

----------


## derbex

> Ain't a great quality picture, but it is all I have at the moment.
> 
> My band, 'The Old Scrotes' - I am the fat leprechaun on the extreme left


Great name  :Smile:

----------


## derbex

This is the Duck and Bucket band, the name is coincidental -not out of an English drinking song  :Wink:  This is our first gig not in front of a tame audience, and normally we would have at least half a dozen guitars rather than just the two there.

I'm the one in the check shirt torturing an OM

----------

DataNick

----------


## Glenn Moates



----------

DataNick

----------


## Chuck Leyda



----------

DataNick

----------


## Mike Snyder

Blue Irene- Joplin, Mo

----------

DataNick

----------


## Pete Jenner

Here are some shots of the 32 year reunion gig of my bush band Shearer's Dream (and yes we do sing a lot of songs about sheep). The gig was last Sunday evening and we got a great crowd and fantastic reception. We had friends and other folkies up to play in the breaks.





The first one is of our one and only practice. I'm the one in the red waistcoat playing the lagerphone (google it).

----------

derbex

----------


## derbex

Here's the 2016 Dartington Folk Band, lead by the wonderful Kathryn Tickell

I don't seem to be able to embed a tweet, so here's the link :

https://twitter.com/DartingtonArts/s...72367747432452

The tune is 'Waiting for Janet' by Andy Cutting

Elsewhere in that set there were a few bars when I am accompanying a treble viol with my OM, funnily it's the sort of place where more people know about the viol than the mandola, they loved the sound though.

----------


## Eric C.

Here's a fun photo from this past weekend.

----------


## Tom C

14 hours difference from when we played a Sunday brunch .... Ooooops I guess we were supposed to "burn it up" not down.
Sign caught fire late night

----------

DataNick, 

derbex, 

Jess L.

----------


## jim simpson

Nice gig playing last night at Holy Grounds Cafe for Bill Gorby and the Musical Mercenaries

----------

DataNick

----------


## Charles E.

One more from playing in the Eno River......

----------

DataNick, 

Dave Sheets, 

Franc Homier Lieu, 

John Soper, 

Woodrow Wilson

----------


## DataNick

Desperado at the Southern Nevada Bluegrass Fall Festival  (motel shot)

----------

Charles E., 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Paul Statman

The Statmen  c.2013

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mattslouch

I'm a lurker round here, for the most part. But I thought I'd post a pic anyway... this is the 'Little Fishes'...the room wasn't as empty as it looks.

----------

DataNick, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dave Bradford

Just played today at one our favorite venues...

https://youtu.be/c73RNNEwoes

----------


## wwwilkie

the family band.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Just played today at one our favorite venues...
> 
> https://youtu.be/c73RNNEwoes



Nicely played and sung! Perfect winter fare.

----------


## billhay4

Wyatt,
Good to see you back in action. Nice looking band you have there, but that's a mighty big mandolin you're playing.
Bill

----------


## jim simpson

Bill Gorby & the Musical Mercenaries from earlier this evening. Taken at the Black Sheep Vineyard in Adena, Ohio. A great venue for live music!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Tavy

This just came up on facebook... audience picture from our last gig

----------

DataNick, 

Paul Statman

----------


## MontanaMatt

The Bridger Creek Boys

----------

DataNick, 

jim simpson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Drew Streip

From our "Flying" video shoot!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Gelsenbury

You're all very photogenic! Unlike us.

----------

Mattslouch, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paahto

My latest project http://cobblestonepub.ie/news/once-there-was-a-king

----------


## Mattslouch

Well I can't resist posting another pic because we're in front of the same window in 'Ye Olde Yew Tree Inn' as Gelsenbury  :Smile:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Victor Daniel

Cottonwood Club from Helena Montana

----------


## Paahto

Here's the band I used to be in until recently - Skipper's Alley, at StanFest 2016. Me on tenor banjo. There was actually another 4 members out of this shot but this makes us look really cool :-P

----------


## mandobassman

Here is a photo from a recent gig I did with the new band I'm playing with, Due East.

----------


## mandobassman

Here's another, better photo from the same gig.

----------


## Tavy

Time to revive this thread: Johnny Mac and Co at the B-Bar in Plymouth:

----------

brunello97

----------


## mcgroup53

The fabulous Pocket Pickers!

----------


## Ausdoerrt

ShamRocks

----------


## Mark Seale

Band 1 is Swing Rendezvous that primarily plays around Houston.  www.swingrendezvous.net




Band 2 is The Sieker Band.  This band is bluegrass and old country and plays around Austin.

----------


## Charles E.

> Time to revive this thread: Johnny Mac and Co at the B-Bar in Plymouth:


Tavy, did you build that cool looking guitar shaped octave mandolin-mando cello?

----------


## jim simpson

Bill Gorby & the Musical Mercenaries playing the Spot Bar in Dean Martin's home town of Steubenville.

----------

RichieK

----------


## Tavy

> Tavy, did you build that cool looking guitar shaped octave mandolin-mando cello?


Yup (and sorry for being so late in replying!).

----------


## journeybear

Every now and then someone says it's time to bump this thread. I wonder. It's been 3 1/2 years since the last post in this awfully fun thread. One would think it wouldn't have to be resuscitated so often. And yet, here we are.

Before I get to recent events, I have a bit of catching up to do myself, which involves a little 'splainin', as well as use of the Wayback Machine. I see where way back in Post #271 I said this:




> Sadly, this astounding performance was not captured on video so I'm unable to share it with you.


As luck would have it, a week or two after posting that, Clementine bumped into someone who had been at the event and shot a video.  :Disbelief:  It took a bit of doing but I was able to connect with that angel and acquire the video, which I now present to you in all its ragged glory:



This is a thoroughly silly song replete with nautical imagery and wacky wordplay she'd written while living on her sailboat. I played what was more or less a bass line/counterpoint on the conch. She really won the prize; I was there to fulfill the contest's requirements.  :Wink:  BTW, her dress was her work costume. She was working at the shipwreck museum, the same place I worked at off and on - though not at the time. She literally biked over on her lunch break, did the do, and scooted back. Remarkable presence of mind. Oh, and the audio track got included in a compilation CD of local musicians. Partly because there was just a bit of time left that needed to be filled, partly because, well, it's so goshdarned cute!  :Grin: 

We reprised this victory in similar fashion five years later, that is, last year, ten days before the lockdown. (The contest is always held on the first Saturday of March, unless something happens, like this year.) We went with "Blue Moon," one of our favorite busking numbers. We used to have lots of fun with it, slowing it down, speeding it up, turning it into a psychedelic _tour de force_. We played it straight for this. And this time *I* was working at the shipwreck museum again, so I was wearing *my* work costume. I kind of milked the ending a bit, which cracked her up. Somehow, as if by magic, the photographer from the local daily newspaper captured that moment, and it ran in the paper. Yes, Key West likes to think of itself as being sophisticated, a cultural mecca, a destination for the jet set worldwide - and it is - but it also is a small town in America, and that character, which I find so charming, peeks through now and then.



 

And finally (yes, there's still more, but I'm almost done), the reason I started posting here in the first place ... a couple of photos from the wedding gig we did on Tuesday. The happy couple wanted to get married at 4:20 on 4/20, for some reason.  :Whistling:  The special song they requested was "Africa" by Toto. I'm not sure why. And though I have never cared for the song very much - in fact, parts of the lyrics seem terribly stupid to me - I put in the time to learn it, even the synthesizer solo, which is tricky and fast. It's *their* special day, of course, and my druthers ain't no part of nothin'.  :Wink:  The bride actually wanted a wandering ukulele mariachi band  :Disbelief:  but somehow went with us - a ukulele was promised, after all. And since somehow we kept getting asked to move this way and that, ending up standing in about a dozen different places during this event, we did fulfill the wandering mariachi band requirement as well.  :Wink: 

I should point out a couple of things. The happy couple are locals, and somehow had it in their minds to get married at the Southernmost Point, which is marked by a large concrete "buoy," and is a very popular tourist photo op. It's public property, maintained by the public works dept. There's no renting this for a private function. But they had their hearts set on this, and planned to do something like a flash mob. I thought for sure we would get run off by the cops. But one of their friends acted as de facto wedding planner, and asked the tourists waiting in line for their turn at posing for pictures if they wouldn't mind waiting for a few minutes while they did their thing. So that was fine. It was overcast, so there wasn't an enormous line of tourists. 

But then it began to rain a bit. Just a few sprinkles, but enough for a little concern for my instrument. I actually think sometimes a little rain at a special event is a kind of blessing. And also, there is that line in the refrain, "I bless the rains down in Africa."  :Whistling:  Very appropriate. We entertained the assembled attendees with a few songs, until it got to be about time. The bride appeared, walking down the street in her finery, about five minutes before "showtime." We launched into "Africa," which served as the processional. Everything went as smoothly as it could amidst the chaos. A few people even sang along, as I'd hoped. When the ceremony was completed, a great cheer erupted, from the wedding party and the tourists alike. I blew three loud blasts on the conch shell for good luck, which made it official, by Key West tradition. A cop car did drive by during all this, but kept going. Someone snapped some photos of us and sent them along. So finally, after all of the preceding, there is some mandolin content.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Sue Rieter

First wedding I've ever seen attended by a bare-chested guest.  :Laughing: 
Also, I like the guy in the Hawaiian shirt and red tutu.

At my wedding (many years ago), the groom and groomsmen wore blue jeans, dress requirements were " be comfortable", and I thought that was pretty casual. 

No wandering mando-ukulele-mariachi band either. That would've been cool, though, if I'd thought of it  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

> First wedding I've ever seen attended by a bare-chested guest. 
> Also, I like the guy in the Hawaiian shirt and red tutu.
> 
> At my wedding (many years ago), the groom and groomsmen wore blue jeans, dress requirements were " be comfortable", and I thought that was pretty casual. 
> 
> No wandering mando-ukulele-mariachi band either. That would've been cool, though, if I'd thought of it


Tutus were worn by many in the wedding party - mostly males. That might have been the father of the bride.  :Wink:  And wristlets/anklets with bells were offered to all. 

You're a bit far away, but we are willing to travel for an anniversary party or some such. If the price is right.  :Grin: 

But please don't ask for "Africa!"  :Disbelief:  Not a deal-breaker, as you must have surmised, but oh, would I ever like to get it out of my head!  :Crying:  It was more or less OK while I was learning it, but now that it's over ...  :Crying:

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

> But please don't ask for "Africa!"  Not a deal-breaker, as you must have surmised, but oh, would I ever like to get it out of my head!  It was more or less OK while I was learning it, but now that it's over ...


Nah, we used the CSNY song "Our House" as we'd been together for a long time prior. Only we changed the lyric from "2 cats in the yard" to "4 cats in the yard" as that is how many we had at the time >^..^<

----------


## journeybear

That will happen.  :Wink:  Much better choice for song. I've no idea why they wanted "Africa."

BTW, in the discussion among band mates as to what to play during this event, I completely spaced out on "Ripple" and "Friend Of The Devil." We know both of those, and they would have gone over great with people from all generations there. I still can't believe at one point, with our minds kind of blanking out amid the chaos, we went with "These Boots Are Made For Walking."  :Disbelief:  Not exactly a happy lovey-dovey song. I nixed it the first time it came up, but the second I said the hell with it, we needed to keep the music going. I wonder whether anyone picked up on it. I'm pretty sure it's mostly just musicians who pay attention to what song lyrics' meaning actually is, in general.  :Whistling: 

PS: I may never get all of the confetti out of my mandolin case!  :Laughing:

----------


## Reywas

I love hearing stories of your escapades down there! We all need to find ways to play with people even through the social distancing. Last week a friend I met on the internet was in town visiting some relatives, and I discovered she plays the guitar. So, we met up and jammed together for about two hours. Both of us are new enough to our instruments that we probably didn't sound very good (and consider yourselves lucky you didn't have to hear our singing), but we still had a great time.
There's something really magical about playing with other people, and it doesn't even seem to matter if what you're playing sounds any good! If mandolin keeps dragging me into social interactions, maybe someday I'll end up on a stage somewhere playing backup to a ukulelist.

----------

journeybear

----------


## Bren

1980:
(Gippsland, Victoria, Australia)


2015:
(Aberdeen, Scotland)


See that chair next to me?
Shortly after the photo, I sat down, the chair fell off the stage with me in it and I was lying on my back wondering what I'd broken. Not my mandolin, cos I held it in the air rather than save myself.

Luckily, it was a gig for hospital staff - doctors , nurses, surgeons etc.
A bunch of them ran over to me.

And proceeded to take shots and videos on their phone.

I got back onstage to great applause and carried on.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Reywas

@bren - sounds like something you might have to incorporate into your routine, to keep the audience engaged!

----------


## pdogger

"Pretend it's a Band" photographed in Middlefield, Massachusetts in 2020

----------


## journeybear

> I love hearing stories of your escapades down there! We all need to find ways to play with people even through the social distancing.


Thanks. Yes, necessity is the mother of innovation.  :Wink:  Honestly, I think out the whole hundred or so people there, just a handful were wearing masks. Not even us'n's. We started with them, but it soon became darned near impossible. I was a few days past two weeks after my second shot, so I figure I'm OK. But my buddies ... I worry. And everyone else there ... I just don't know. There are a lot of people here who don't practice even that modicum of safety. It's worrisome. But that's more than I want to say about that.




> There's something really magical about playing with other people, and it doesn't even seem to matter if what you're playing sounds any good! If mandolin keeps dragging me into social interactions, maybe someday I'll end up on a stage somewhere playing backup to a ukulelist.


Yes, there is. But no, it *does* matter - to us doing the playing, anyway.  :Wink:  Yes, everyone seems to have a good time, most of the time, no matter what. And yes, there are worse career paths to take than playing with a ukulelist. She and I have produced some of my favorite music - not necessarily best, but because it's our songs and our unique sound and approach to music, even the covers sound fresh and new. That is indeed worth working toward achieving.  :Mandosmiley: 




> Shortly after the photo, I sat down, the chair fell off the stage with me in it and I was lying on my back wondering what I'd broken. Not my mandolin, cos I held it in the air rather than save myself.


You did the right thing! A bruise here, a scrape there, you'll be fine. You'll mend on your own, and be right as rain soon enough. The mandolin, on the other hand, doesn't have the capability of healing itself. Always, ALWAYS, sacrifice yourself for the good of the mandolin!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bren

I then attempted to sing "Pleeeease help me I'm faaaallling ..."

----------


## journeybear

> I love hearing stories of your escapades down there!


BTW & FWIW, Sawyers are a well-established family here, going back several generations. There's “General” Abe Sawyer (1862-1939), a  famous 40-inch tall midget who toured with carnivals and when his time came, requested burial in the grave of a full-size man. The Key West Armory, an imposing structure with twin wooden spires, was designed by architect John T. Sawyer. There was a Mayor Tom Sawyer (different one) elected in 1985. You may want to see if you're related to any of these or others somehow. It could be you have an "in" here.  :Cool:

----------

Reywas

----------


## Reywas

Always possible, though the fact that Sawyer is my first name sadly decreases the likelihood that I am a descendant of General Abe. People make some jokes about Florida men, but I don't think I could convince them to give me the key to the city with just my given name.

----------


## journeybear

Ah, no, I guess not. No special treatment for you. Yes, it's tough for Florida men. They get a bad rap from the news media and stand-up comics, too. Much of it, sadly is deserved.  :Whistling: 

On the other hand, the guy Tom Sawyer defeated in that mayoral race, Capt. Tony Tarracino, was quite a character. He said he cheated some mobsters in NJ out of some horse racing money and hd to skip town. Landed here, where he started a charter boat business. Saved up his money and bought the bar that Hemingway actually drank in, originally known as Sloppy Joe's. Sometime after Hemingway left town, Joe's landlord raised the rent $1. In protest, one night in the dead of night, he and a bunch of his friends moved the bar down the street to its current location. Sloppy Joes's promotes the hell out of that association, but Hemingway's favorite watering hole is actually Capt. Tony's Saloon. Tony ran for mayor again in 1995, and this time he won. One reason is his campaign manager was a musician he had helped out early in his career, I don't know if you've heard of him - Jimmy Buffett. When I got here in 2002 I got a gig with a country singer working there 2-3 times a week. That was good for 2 1/2 years. It had a reputation as a songwriter's bar, and some of the people working there were among the best in town, and some are still my friends. Yeah, it's a funny town, for sure.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a recent shot of Bill Gorby & the Musical Mercenaries. We are now a quintet with latest member, Bailey Stephenson on banjo.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Paul Statman

----------


## journeybear

_¡Feliz Cinco de Mayo, mes amigos y amigas!_ Don't have a whole lot going on these days - no gigs, planning on making some nachos for lunch - so I thought I'd reprise this from my favorite Cinco de Mayo gig, from seven years ago. What a fun time that was!  :Mandosmiley: 




> After my band played at The Green Parrot on Cinco De Mayo, we had to move the piano out. But instead of just driving it back to Love Lane Gang HQ, we decided to drive around town a bit and make a commotion. So we all piled in and drove up and down Duval Street a couple of times, playing our Mexican songs merrily as we rolled along. Fortunately the driver picked up on our pleas to drive more slowly so our sombreros didn't go flying away and we didn't tumble out of the truck. Glad to see someone sent us a few photos of this impromptu parade. 
> 
> Visible in # 1 are our washboard, kazoo, and ukulele player, playing what we call the trombazoo (the bell half of a trombone, with a kazoo stuck into the tube as the mouthpiece), our ukulele player (far side of the truck, with a big smile), the bass player (back to us), the guitarist at the wheel, and yours truly. Barely visible in #2 and #3 is the head of the pianist, a drag queen of note hereabouts. Not seen is the drummer, probably back at the club packing his gear or otherwise being responsible. Yes, he's exceptional.

----------


## timsound

delete

----------


## journeybear

More pics from the wedding have drifted in. It was held at 4:20 on 4/20, so some laxness is only natural.  :Whistling: 

  

Still waiting for the video of "Purple Haze."  :Cool:

----------


## Chris Cochran

the Elderly Brothers of Chicagoland https://m.facebook.com/The-Elderly-B...0546930627600/

----------


## Mitch Stein

Here we are, pre-pandemic, at Chicago's famous country bar Carol's.

----------


## stevemo

Los Daves.  Dive bar.

[ATTACH=CONFIG]194393[/ATTACH

----------


## masa618

"All That Grass" band performing at the music bar named  Armadillo  in Nagoya , japan.

----------


## Chris Cochran

I’m on Telecaster

----------


## Patrick Melly

The Exiles, 2003, Venice California:

----------


## journeybear

Once upon a time, there was a band called Tin Can Alley. And I was in it. It was my first real band. Fiddle, mandolin, guitar. Added a bass soon enough. Eventually pedal steel and a female singer, too. We started out playing the usual 60s stuff - The Band, The Dead, The Beatles, etc. We had to make a change, and we got into swing, Western swing, some Southern rock, and more.

This just showed up. It's from a little music festival in Canaan CT, in 1981, I think, and not too well recorded - but pretty well played, if I say so myself.  :Wink:  We worked on our arrangements, and came up with some nice touches, like the doubled riffs here, in unison and harmony. This dates from the Dark Ages - before cell phones and wall-to-wall videos, so there aren't any videos of us. Indeed, this is the first time I've ever even seen a photograph of us.  :Disbelief:  Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley: 



Dave Bradford - fiddle, lead vocal
Lou Florio - guitar, harmony vocal
Steve Gibson - mandolin

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Paul Statman, 

Randi Gormley

----------


## Rob Meyer

Here is a photo of our family band, Painted Trillium, in our natural habitat: the Maryland Renaissance Festival.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Chuck Leyda, 

John Kelly

----------


## Chris Cochran

I am on guitar, from the Fourth of July this week.

----------


## Randi Gormley

A group of us for Make Music Day June 21. Same group (mostly) from a few years ago but we've aged a bit! and i believe we've activated our anti-grav.  sorry it appears to be upsidedown.

----------


## journeybear

Your picture was disturbing my peace of mind, so I took the liberty. Hope you don't mind.  :Smile:

----------

Paul Statman, 

Randi Gormley

----------


## dang

Played a 4th of July gig at a lake house on a dock!

----------

Paul Statman, 

Willem

----------


## jim simpson

Ok, time to bring this thread back to life, lol! Here's a recent photo (Bill Gorby & the Musical Mercenaries):

----------

redlineroots

----------


## redlineroots

> Ok, time to bring this thread back to life, lol! Here's a recent photo (Bill Gorby & the Musical Mercenaries):


Good call and thanks for bringing this up in the feed!

Here's Turnip Truck from central Vermont (I play upright)...

----------

jim simpson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Minnesota Renaissance Festival 2021

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Sue Rieter

What is that instrument the woman in the lower left is playing?

----------


## Chuck Leyda

> What is that instrument the woman in the lower left is playing?


That's a nyckelharpa.  It's a kind of a keyed fiddle but more in
the viola range.  It was Sherri's pandemic project and she's pretty smitten with it.  It's hard to get her to play guitar anymore!  Originally Swedish it fits in with most folk music.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## MysteryBeans

Here's my band Mystery Beans! We play original country, folk, and bluegrass tunes. Featuring forum member Webber on mandolin!

----------


## webber

And here's a better photo of us from a recent video concert we played  :Grin:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## dhergert

Sweet Tidings Gospel Jam

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Sweet Tidings Gospel Jam


What a wholesome-looking group!

----------

dhergert

----------


## Sue Rieter

> That's a nyckelharpa.  It's a kind of a keyed fiddle but more in
> the viola range.  It was Sherri's pandemic project and she's pretty smitten with it.  It's hard to get her to play guitar anymore!  Originally Swedish it fits in with most folk music.


It looks really cool. Do you have any recordings with her playing it?

----------


## Chuck Leyda

> It looks really cool. Do you have any recordings with her playing it?


I think this should work. I'm not sure why it seems small but if you click and then go full size you can see it

----------

Ranald, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Willi Bahrenberg

Here's us, doing a little living room recording as a replacement for our annual Christmas Concert that had to be canceled for the second time in a row now. 

We'll be uploading a video to youtube on Christmas Eve - I'll notify the cafe community of course!  :Mandosmiley: 

P.S.: Sadly our singer Kristina couldn't make it that day. But we're planning to put her on film soon enough.

----------


## Sue Rieter

> I think this should work. I'm not sure why it seems small but if you click and then go full size you can see it


Thanks, Chuck. That nyckelharpa's a really interesting instrument, and I like your band's sound.

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## journeybear

Here are photos of my current "duo"

 

I say "duo" because more of a duo project than a duo performing act. We've been working intermittently for a couple of years on five songs with the goal being producing an EP. Some of you - the more hip ones, perhaps - may recognize my partner as world-famous rock star and singer-songwriter Patti Rothberg, who generated considerable interest with her 1996 release, "Between The 1 & The 9" (a reference to her busking days on her favorite subway platform, where she was discovered), leading to an EMI contract, appearances on Letterman, Leno, and Oprah, and a European tour opening for The Black Crowes and Chris Isaak. I think she's kind of slumming with me, but she doesn't, and that's fine with me. We're celebrating the end of the recording phase, and delivery of the files to the mixing engineer. It's not too complicated, so we should see the results in a week. And to think this is all a dream we dreamed one after noon, long ago.  :Cool: 

PS: Note clever inclusion of MC hat in both pictures. Representing!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Willi Bahrenberg

Patti Rothberg. Wow! What a great artist.! I'm intrigued. Say a word when the project is finished, will ya?

P.S.: Great photos, especially the one with the rainbow!

----------


## Mark Seale

Here's a picture of New Vintage Bluegrass Band.



And a bit of video:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

jim simpson, 

Paul Statman, 

Willi Bahrenberg

----------


## journeybear

> Patti Rothberg. Wow! What a great artist! I'm intrigued. Say a word when the project is finished, will ya?
> 
> P.S.: Great photos, especially the one with the rainbow!


Thanks! Say a word? As if I wouldn't!  :Laughing: 

Yes, the rainbow photo was quite a happy accident. Glad we caught it. That's for the back cover. The other is for the front cover. The slightly odd lighting effect is caused by the candles on my birthday cake.  :Wink:  You can see its reflection in my left lens.  :Cool: 

Yeah, her debut was an instant classic. I feel immeasurably fortunate to have met her, become a friend, and gotten to work with her. 

I'm a little leery of teasing out any of the music yet, not until it's been worked on by the mixing engineer. Though I think I've snuck in a track or two over the years in relevant threads. I have no illusion about it making a big impact, but I hope it will be well received. I had a good chuckle when she approached me with the idea for this, because some of the songs are the well-worn usual suspects in the world of pop/rock mandolin. I teased her about not selecting "Friend Of The Devil" or "Ripple." She didn't quite get the joke until I explained it. But I think we may do "Ripple" in the next project. I hope so.

1) Maggie May
2) Morning Dew
3) Mandolin Wind
4) Battle Of Evermore
5) Gasoline Alley

----------


## Willi Bahrenberg

> I'm a little leery of teasing out any of the music yet, not until it's been worked on by the mixing engineer.


Well, consider me teased anyway ;-)

----------


## Charles E.

> Once upon a time, there was a band called Tin Can Alley. And I was in it. It was my first real band. Fiddle, mandolin, guitar. Added a bass soon enough. Eventually pedal steel and a female singer, too. We started out playing the usual 60s stuff - The Band, The Dead, The Beatles, etc. We had to make a change, and we got into swing, Western swing, some Southern rock, and more.
> 
> This just showed up. It's from a little music festival in Canaan CT, in 1981, I think, and not too well recorded - but pretty well played, if I say so myself.  We worked on our arrangements, and came up with some nice touches, like the doubled riffs here, in unison and harmony. This dates from the Dark Ages - before cell phones and wall-to-wall videos, so there aren't any videos of us. Indeed, this is the first time I've ever even seen a photograph of us.  Enjoy! 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Bradford - fiddle, lead vocal
> Lou Florio - guitar, harmony vocal
> Steve Gibson - mandolin


Wait a minute Journeybear, your last name is Gibson?!   :Disbelief:    That explains a lot as to your choice of mandolins!   :Whistling: 

Hope you have a great new year with your Quiver of "Gibson" mandolns.   :Grin:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Willi Bahrenberg

> Here's us, doing a little living room recording as a replacement for our annual Christmas Concert that had to be canceled for the second time in a row now. 
> 
> We'll be uploading a video to youtube on Christmas Eve - I'll notify the cafe community of course! 
> 
> P.S.: Sadly our singer Kristina couldn't make it that day. But we're planning to put her on film soon enough.







Aaaaand here it is! Please be gentle, we are obviously amateurs and weren't able to rehearse much beforehand  :Redface: 
But if this brought some enjoyment to anyone of you that would make us extremely happy!

Volkert Bahrenberg  - Banjo
Willi Bahrenberg - Mandolin
Till Braukmann - Bass
Ingo Frank - Guitar

00:40 - let me love you one more time
03:40 - blue eyes crying in the rain
07:09 - Rosa und Greta
09:51 - little cabin home on the hill
12:58 - dark hollow
16:23 - hickory wind

P.S.: Feel free to disregard the German announcements! Our audience isn't usually familiar with bluegrass so we like to do a little explainig before our songs!

----------

mandrian

----------


## snakehead_a2z

Gumbo Limbo Cajun band. We are from Gainesville Florida area. The band has been around since the late 1980s. We play Cajun, Creole, Swamp Pop and Zydeco.

Band members are:
David Massey - fiddle, vocals
Marietta Massey - triangle, frottoir, vocals
Mike Stapleton - accordion, fiddle, vocals
Bob Stone - steel guitar, vocals
Susan Marynowski - drums, vocals
Bill Paine - guitar, vocals
Rob Blount - bass, vocals

.

----------


## journeybear

So, one wonders ... Where's the mandolin in this band?  :Confused:  For that matter, where's the mandolinist?  :Confused: 

OK, with that little bit of gentle tweaking out of the way, I wonder whether you know Ash Reed or Rex Blazer? Two fine fiddlers who reside somewhere near your area, I believe. For 12 or 13 years I played in what I call a seasonal country-Cajun-bluegrass band, and one or the other would come down for a few days or a week around Mardi Gras to play some more Cajun-oriented-than-usual gigs, since we didn't have a fiddler, or a squeezebox player for that matter. We had a pedal steel player, who was excellent on the country - he should be; he'd been playing since the 60s, including some of the greats going back to the Nashville sound era. But he never could get the right feel for Cajun music, just couldn't get that bounce. He leaned on the downbeats, while Cajun lives on the backbeats. I developed techniques to simulate what a fiddle or squeezebox would do, which was actually a lot of fun. Sometimes I wouldn't even take a lead on a song, preferring to lock in on the rhythm with the bass and guitar. And we did "Bosco Stomp," and surely a bunch of songs you also do.




> Wait a minute Journeybear, your last name is Gibson?!     That explains a lot as to your choice of mandolins!  
> 
> Hope you have a great new year with your Quiver of "Gibson" mandolns.


Could be coincidence ... could be intelligent design ... could be the luck of the draw ... who can say for sure?  :Whistling:  

Yeah, looking forward to picking up the A-3 restoration, as well as the 1907 A-1 and my main plain A from the shop. Gonna be a big year.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

I did want to offer a bit of a response to Willi (and anyone else interested) about my duo partner, Patti Rothberg, in timely fashion, it being Christmas. She's been playing in an all-female Ramones cover band for eight years. Even though she's a monster guitar player, she just sings in this band - she gets to be Joey Ramone.  :Cool:  I believe the band was started by the guitar and bass players, so that role was covered. I know this is a bit off track here  :Whistling:  but I wanted to give people the chance to hear her killer vocals. And it's Christmas, so she posted this, which took me by surprise - never knew the Ramones wrote a Christmas song. Oh, yeah - it's pretty loud.  :Cool:

----------

Paul Statman, 

Willi Bahrenberg

----------


## snakehead_a2z

[QUOTE=journeybear;1849053]So, one wonders ... Where's the mandolin in this band?  :Confused:  For that matter, where's the mandolinist?  :Confused: 

Fair question, so here’s a link to me with my mandolin (video made last year during isolation times): https://youtu.be/8Bnsr6D5sYM
Gumbo Limbo is where I get my rhythm guitar playing fun from, so don’t play mando in that band. I do play mostly mando with other groups, though.


OK, with that little bit of gentle tweaking out of the way, I wonder whether you know Ash Reed or Rex Blazer? 

I know Ash Reeder, but haven’t seen him in years.  One of my regular music-playing buddies bought a fiddle from him a few months ago, and told me Ash was doing well.  I’ve met Rex, and played tunes in sessions with him a couple times, but don’t know him.

Oh, and I have a couple old Gibson mandolins, a ‘25 A2z (owned and played since 1985), and a Kalamazoo KM-12, which I just posted a for sale ad on: https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/180919#180919

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Gotcha. Must be nice to be a multi-instrumentalist. Opens up much more possibilities. I do play some other instruments, harmonica for instance, but not well enough to parlay it into playing in other bands. Mostly whatever else I play - banjolin, Triolian steel tenor guitar - is something I use to add variety within the same band.

Ash and I keep up a bit on facebook; Rex, not so much. He's been more of the go-to guy in that band for the last several years, but apart from during his annual visits here, we don't talk much.

If I'm ever up that way I'll give you a shout. I've got friends in Ocala, and I'm overdue for a visit, but it's a pretty long haul. Maybe when I go up north in the spring.

Well, keep on keepin' on!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## snakehead_a2z

If you’re up this way, please do.

----------

journeybear

----------


## Randi Gormley

I will never be this cool again.

By a fluke of fate, a group of us were hired to play traditional Irish music at the Hard Rock Cafe at Foxwoods Casino for St. Patrick's Day. The sound guy took photos.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Eldon Dennis

From several years ago the "Hard Tack and Honey Band".

----------

Paul Statman

----------

